# I made a TRAX dupe..err more like cousins



## LineausBH58 (Jan 23, 2009)

ok it's not that exciting.... but it looks like it's related to TRAX

here's 2 pictures










trax is on top
couisin is bottom
what do you think?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

Her cousin is cuter LOL


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jan 23, 2009)

HAA HAA.... it is... I found it last night!!!  it's a bit more pink and reddish


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

I was at my local MAC store last night and I was doing some B2M and some purchases. I swatched Trax and I did not like it! It was really grainy.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 23, 2009)

If anyone's looking for an inexpensive trax dupe, maybelline has a colour that is exactly like trax. I kid you not.


----------



## sayah (Jan 25, 2009)

Cute! I love NYX!


----------

